# PRSI on deposit interest



## mcriot29 (24 Jan 2012)

Hey just a quick question i have heard from 2013 there will be PRSI on deposit interest. 
i am not working and have no dole etc i get 260e a week from interest this is my total income  can any one tell me will i be subject to PRSI on this income from next year 2013, or what amount can i have before i will have to pay PRSI and what is the rate thanks.


----------



## ClubMan (24 Jan 2012)

There already is _PRSI _on deposit interest for those who are self assessed. Haven't heard that they are extending this to everybody (e.g. including _PAYE_) though? I didn't think so.

[broken link removed]


----------



## mandelbrot (24 Jan 2012)

With that level of income you are already a self assessment taxpayer, so I'd imagine you've already been paying PRSI on the grossed up amount of your deposit interest, if you check your last couple of Form 11s... you'll also be liable to the USC on it from the start of 2011 AFAIK.


----------



## mcriot29 (24 Jan 2012)

So i have to pay prsi now on it even when its my only income and only 260 a week , so is it 4 percent i pay i get around 14 k a year total so how much prsi do i have to pay on that , i thought since i pay dirt that was it esp on such a low income


----------



## Gervan (24 Jan 2012)

Posted by mandelbrot:


> With that level of income you are already a self assessment taxpayer, so  I'd imagine you've already been paying PRSI on the grossed up amount of  your deposit interest, if you check your last couple of Form 11s...  you'll also be liable to the USC on it from the start of 2011 AFAIK.



I would have thought as Dirt satisfied the income tax liability no tax return has been necessary.
Also, there is no USC on interest which has been subjected to DIRT.


----------



## mandelbrot (24 Jan 2012)

Gervan said:


> Posted by mandelbrot:
> 
> 
> I would have thought as Dirt satisfied the income tax liability no tax return has been necessary.
> Also, there is no USC on interest which has been subjected to DIRT.


 
Apologies, I'm having one of those days


----------



## mcriot29 (24 Jan 2012)

So i dont pay prsi i rang the tax office and citzens advice both said they are unsure does anyone know , since i pay dirt will i pay prsi if i do it willbe 3 percent of total income from it


----------

